# Beekeepers beekeeping > Local associations >  Blagdon and Clevedon: 60th birthday

## Neils

I know it's a long way to go, but our readership stretches down this way too so I thought I'd just give a plug for their event on Friday 28th September 2012.

It includes a talk by Keith Delaplane who was one of the speakers at the SBA centenary so I'd hope a few others might agree with me that it should be an interesting evening.

If any is interested, further details are on the Avon Beekeepers website:

http://www.abka.org.uk/issue3/Blagdon.html

----------


## HJBee

I could listen to Keith all day long, but a but far for me, even with the enticement on that southern drawl!

----------


## Neils

There's cake too  :Wink:

----------


## Jon

You going to play your ukelele?
Talk it up!

----------


## Neils

George formbee in da house?

----------

